# OMG The Gurglling Noise



## philabsolom (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi All

What can I do to reduce the gurgle sound of the water going from the chamber down the pipe to the sump....???


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

You need to either add a Durso Standpipe, or increase the size of the hole for the Durso.

A durso standpipe is a peice of tubing that is drilled into the highest part of the overflow pipe to allow air to flow into the water. The gravity creates a lot of pull and if there is no way for air to be pulled into the drain, you will get that gurgling sound you hear.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Durso standpipe. The bend at the elbow combined with the hold drilled for air intake, as Wake described, prevents the gurgle.


----------



## philabsolom (Apr 11, 2010)

Many Thanks to you both... I will look at adding the durso but I have simply added a longer hose from the chamber to the 1st chamber on sump and is working a treat....


----------

